# ??What year Phantom ??



## Oldude13 (Dec 7, 2015)

Local bike for sale can some one tell me the year made. 
And what's it worth? 
Thanks


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 7, 2015)

*Phantom id*

Here's a few more pictures


----------



## spoker (Dec 7, 2015)

posibbly a 51 heavyweight,repaint,bunch of wrong parts,worth way more in parts than the way it sets


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 7, 2015)

What parts are incorrect?


----------



## fattyre (Dec 7, 2015)

That's not a Phantom.  Just a Phantom decal on the chain guard of a parted together Schwinn bike.


Painted fenders, Bars, Stem, Fork, Grips, Pedals, Seat, Hubs front and rear and Paint scheme are all wrong for a Phantom.

Also missing a tank and a rear rack.

Still a nice bike though.  Nice clean parts with no rust.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 7, 2015)

Did they make a blue Phantom?
All told what would bike bring if i parted it out? give or take.
Thanks


----------



## vincev (Dec 7, 2015)

Save your money,not a Phantom.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 7, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> Did they make a blue Phantom?
> All told what would bike bring if i parted it out? give or take.
> Thanks



Yes they did.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 7, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yes they did....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 7, 2015)

If price was right id buy it i could use some parts and sell off rest


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Do a little research on Ebay looking at what items actually sold for. You can do this on the 'advanced' search feature. It is a good learning experience. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 7, 2015)

Will do


----------



## vincev (Dec 7, 2015)

Only blue Phantom was a girls bike .No phantoms had painted fenders.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 7, 2015)

This blue one does. 

It says "Phantom" right on it, can't you read?


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2015)

vincev said:


> Only blue Phantom was a girls bike .No phantoms had painted fenders.




It is generally acknowledged that Schwinn did produce a few blue boys bikes in 1955. V/r Shawn


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> Local bike for sale can some one tell me the year made.
> And what's it worth?
> Thanks




Your question... year made? Serial is: on BB, G 5251?? [possible, G 525180 last two digits don't matter... other than that, they are there]. 15 December 1950. Like everyone else says... bike color, decals, handlebars, are someone's ideal; other than the manufacturer.


----------



## how (Dec 8, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> Did they make a blue Phantom?
> All told what would bike bring if i parted it out? give or take.
> Thanks




There is a legend about Blue Phantoms, goes something like this. Boys  Phantoms were not made in blue, but Eisenhower wanted a Blue Phantom for his son. So Schwinn ran 50 blues ones...I think it is bull. But they made blue B6 Auto Cycles and I have seen a few of them.

If you see a Boys Blue Phantom , I think a few were made by restorers, not by Schwinn


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 8, 2015)

Might be easier to turn it into a fantasy Autocycle than a Phantom. 


In absence of the 1951 catalog:

1950 Schwinn Autocycle

The standard leader of the bicycle field. Schwinn equipment includes tank, built-in horn, kickstand, streamlined chain guard and many other.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2015)

how said:


> There is a legend about Blue Phantoms, goes something like this. Boys  Phantoms were not made in blue, but Eisenhower wanted a Blue Phantom for his son. So Schwinn ran 50 blues ones...I think it is bull. But they made blue B6 Auto Cycles and I have seen a few of them.
> 
> If you see a Boys Blue Phantom , I think a few were made by restorers, not by Schwinn




You are right the story about Eisenhower is pure bull. I have seen one real one and a couple of the Schwinn experts say they believe there are a few in existence. V/r Shawn


----------

